# MP's in the field



## spr. mackinnon (29 Mar 2006)

Hey all, I am currently a Sapper in the PRes., in grade 12, I am going to take police foundations in college.  And I am planning on going reg. force, MP is definetly looking like my number 1 or 2 choice.  I was just wondering how much field work, is done by MP's as oppossed to general policing dutieson base? Thanks

CHIMO


----------



## QV (30 Mar 2006)

It depends where you are posted.  If you are posted to a field platoon then you would likely do field work exclusively.  If you are posted to the guard house on any base and are in Patrols Section then you would be doing policing duties.


----------



## MP 811 (30 Mar 2006)

yep........that pretty much sums it up.  Only thing I can think of is if your lucky (??) enough to get a field platoon, there are opportunities to be attach posted to the guardhouse to cover off taskings/leave, whatnot.


----------



## spr. mackinnon (30 Mar 2006)

Seen. Thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## Dissident (15 Apr 2006)

And the opposite is true, guardhouse located where there is a field platoon, might attach some troops to the field platoon for some ex. Either for shoring up numbers or MLOC.


----------

